# Reggie AKA Schwag AKA Brickweed AKA SHIT



## ST0NEFISH (Nov 6, 2013)

I as most stoners tend to prefer dodie or bomb (a lot of slang where I come from) but when your finances suck dick or you're a young ass teenager like I was, I didn't give a fuck as long as I had some bud but as I grew older I wanted more for my money. I became acquainted with this weed I kept getting, _Reggie_, it has the weed smell, ugly ass nugs, and lot more seed/stem than bud. But most of all, it wasn't potent more than likely because there wasn't a lot of trichomes on it unless you had a connect who got that shit fresh. If you got your Reggie from a Hispanic individual (trying not to throw nationalities in which commonly creates misconception) which is who I picked up my Reggie from for a while, it was probably brown and smelt like a baby threw up in the bag. But that's not all Reggie though; that's Schwag, Brickweed, Shit, whatever you want to call it. I've on many occasions gone across town and scored some C+ or above average grade Reggie; It's green as fuck, there's a lot of dark hairs, and there's barely any seeds, and not as much stems. Mids I guess you can call it, but my dealers call it Reggie, but this Regg is called "Christmas Reggie" or "Fire Reggie" in my neighborhood. But the thing is about this Mid-grade Reggie is that it's either stored properly (which I found out my old regg dealer was doing wrong) or it's homegrown. I've seen some Reggie plants turn Mid-grade or even dank on a few occasions, but the thing is about Dirt Reggie is that it's typically a good or average strain grown bad. If you go to Mexico where a lot of the commercial Brickweed is grown, it's some good shit. 

I felt like talking about Reggie because it seems to be an unknown kind of bud, it seems that only people going through a financial trouble know what Reggie is. Smoking on some good Reggie; green, dense, only like 2 seeds in the whole bag. Not what I typically smoke but it sure does bring back memories from back in the day. If you've dealt with Reggie, Schwag, Brickweed, whatever you call it. Feel free to pitch in some of your thoughts. 

_*Peace and Pot*_.


----------



## cosmolove (Nov 6, 2013)

ST0NEFISH said:


> If you got your Reggie from a Hispanic individual (trying not to throw nationalities in which commonly creates misconception) which is who I picked up my Reggie from for a while, it was probably brown and smelt like a baby threw up in the bag.


You aren't trying very hard not to create misconceptions. 
All types of people read this forum, including Hispanics/Latinos. I think your comment was uncalled for.


----------



## blacksun (Nov 7, 2013)

Baby threw up in the bag? You were lucky. Get back to me when it's soaked in gasoline from the trip over the border lol.

Also, if it's literally from the country Mexico, it's okay if you call it "Mexican" weed. Is calling you an "American" a bad thing? (rhetorical question, might actually get some mixed answers on that one)


----------



## banks dank (Nov 7, 2013)

Your a swag smoker...a dying breed. I hadnt smoked swag in years then this dude I knew had a blunt of it...I was excited to experience swag again! Alas it was as if you were smoking nothing...I smoke sensimilla So Reggie can't touch me ...

If u smoke dank u can smoke swag for days and not get high...waste of time and breathe.

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 5020T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Great Lemon Skunk (Nov 7, 2013)

banks dank said:


> Your a swag smoker...a dying breed. I hadnt smoked swag in years then this dude I knew had a blunt of it...I was excited to experience swag again! Alas it was as if you were smoking nothing...I smoke sensimilla So Reggie can't touch me ...
> 
> If u smoke dank u can smoke swag for days and not get high...waste of time and breathe.
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 5020T using Rollitup mobile app


ive been smokeing grade A herb for 5 years now before thats it was schawg for bout 5 years and that reggie still gets me high in the mornings like wake and bake but any other time it dont really do much. so i dont think reggie is a waste just gotta be used at the right time and plus if you cant afford the other stuff reggie is a nice alternative.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 7, 2013)

I love brick..love growing brick...some of the best flavors come out of s.american brick



I only grow Mexican brick, I like it a lot. But I don't believe they are hermies as I've never had a plant hermie or self pollinate late into flower. Most Mexican growers leave a few males to pollinate and the heavilly seeded portions get sold for cheap. Along the border a lb is 400 and its sticky and smells strong, usually limes over ripe mangoes or a little funk. The cartels don't grow the weed its families in Mexico that have been doing it for generations. If you find a good grower they make it an art drying then bricking when just the right moisture so it cures in the brick. Ive seen landrace sativas with 8 inch stands of bud or fox tails. Literally no bud to grab and smoke, not all but most true sativas. They brick it to smoke better, like other countries producing hash..i've gotten some of my favorite smoke from some old abuelita.....but most of the bricks have been wrapped in foil seran wrap grease and duct tape then carried in 150 degree weather being transported or even held for up to a year.. good bud won't show up till October or so...anyways my point is, some of its really good, some of it Iwouldn't touch with a stick, don't hate on all if it. The good stuff doesn't leave Mexico and the decent stuff doesn't get far from the border........but it can hang with the best outdoor if you get some good

(Btw I can teach you how to roll now apparently )


Damn that was an old post of mine...thought I would share more thoughts


----------



## BustinScales510 (Nov 7, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> I love brick..love growing brick...some of the best flavors come out of s.american brick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think bud smokes better because it was pressed into a brick. Im pretty sure that it is pressed into bricks for ease of transport and smuggling across the border when theyre stacked together in trap compartments and truck tires.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 7, 2013)

Well your wrong

Check out skunkpharms cannabutton page..I don't have time to pull quotes..or the link sorry

Been done for centuries


----------



## BustinScales510 (Nov 7, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> Well your wrong
> 
> Check out skunkpharms cannabutton page..I don't have time to pull quotes..or the link sorry
> 
> Been done for centuries


 Its cool, I wouldnt have the time to read about it


----------



## ST0NEFISH (Nov 7, 2013)

I've had weird ass colorful regg, sometimes pink hairs and sometimes purple with orange hairs. Good shit.


----------



## cosmolove (Nov 8, 2013)

blacksun said:


> Get back to me when it's soaked in gasoline from the trip over the border lol.


In my earlier smoking days a good friend of mine once scored a ridiculous deal on an ounce of schwag.
It took a trip exactly like the one you described!! It was soaked in gasoline, even when we rolled a joint you could feel it through
the paper. The guy who sold it had ended up calling it something ridiculous like "Black Oil Weed" or something lol.
Anyway no one wanted to keep smoking that disgusting shit, literally tasted like pure fuel, so the guy who bought it got all offended
and ended up smoking a fat ass joint of gasoline covered ganja to himself


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 8, 2013)

[youtube]TJCupt60kZA[/youtube]


----------



## wdk420 (Nov 9, 2013)

Around here Reggie is bricked weed aka dirt weed. It sucks, tastes horrible, and often riddled full of seeds. Rarely do I see good Reggie. Mid grades are known as K and is often very good with little seeds and MY last resort if I can't get good quality meds or even decent dro which is all labeled kush if the strain is unknown which is often.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 10, 2013)

I gotta brick once that had abt a million baby spiders in it...guess eggs had been layed n hatched along the way...u can find good regs...actually some of its so good its upsetting that they smashed it up n bricked it...its all abt ur connect....there's bricks of straight garbage out there that u can smoke blunt aftr blunt n u won't get hi...but I can promise u the ppl who are selling it know its garbage..u just don't know its garbage n dsnt matter anyway u ain't got nowhere else to get weed anyway else u wldnt b buyin that shit...so it works out for everybody...


----------



## Stegjven (Nov 18, 2013)

trap compartments and truck tires.


----------



## CristoduloLucian (Jul 15, 2016)

this recipe is good reggie weed http://writsdc.com/reggie-weed/


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 27, 2016)

I've had some good ass Reggie with better stoning feeling than some indicas I've smoked before all I smoke now is KUSH lol no schwag round my way


----------



## cmbajr (Sep 7, 2016)

banks dank said:


> Your a swag smoker...a dying breed. I hadnt smoked swag in years then this dude I knew had a blunt of it...I was excited to experience swag again! Alas it was as if you were smoking nothing...I smoke sensimilla So Reggie can't touch me ...
> 
> If u smoke dank u can smoke swag for days and not get high...waste of time and breathe.
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 5020T using Rollitup mobile app


I never seen to have a problem switching from dank to middies after a few bags. I could always get a nice stone of a bag of mids, sometimes I would even actually look around to see who had mids cuz I didn't wanna pay $20 a gram. Long time ago tho, I buy the sweet sour skunky aroma of some nice headies any day over a bag of schwag


----------

